# Oh! Beautiful scarf {knit}



## sacol (Nov 25, 2012)

http://www.patonsyarns.com/data/pattern/pdf/Patons_Laceweb6_kn_scarf.en_US.pdf


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you very much ! I print it and (for sure!) shall knit !


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and made even more so by the used of a shaded yarn. Thanks for the link!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks for the link!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a pretty scarf! Thank you for the link!!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link, it is a lovely scarf and I have just the right yarn to make it. Thanks, Tessa28


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Beautiful ! Thank you!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Lovely. Can just see this on one of my girls. Thanks for the link.


----------



## tkdmoma (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh my, that is pretty. Thank you for putting it out there. Needed another pattern like I needed a hole in the head...


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I am going to try this one for a friend's b'day in April. :thumbup:


----------



## Lodi (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you. It's great when the pattern is in PDF I can open it in my iBooks


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link, it is lovely.


----------



## Jennyi-h (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks It's just what I was looking for
Jenny


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

that is a really nice pattern, thanks so much for takiing time to post the link


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that is pretty!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful, thank you :-D


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

What a pretty colour used in the scarf. Have downloaded the pattern for when I can get some yarn that will do the pattern justice. Thanks for posting the site.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

The scarf is so pretty, thanks.
I think I will start putting numbers on all the wonderful patterns and put the numbers in a beautiful bowl and I will just draw out a number when I need a new project. hee hee.


----------

